# CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?



## Jubeldibub (1. August 2013)

*CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Hallo zusammen, 

gleich vorab, ich bin noch ein absoluter Laie was den PC-Lüfterbetrieb angeht 

Mein Problem ist, dass mein CPU-Lüfter selbst bei normalem Desktop-Betrieb (also einfachen Anwendungen auf der Windows-Oberfläche) unerträglich laut zu lüften beginnt - und diesen Hochgeschwindigkeitsmodus eigentlich auch nie verlässt. Der Geräuschpegel ist dabei so laut, dass man nicht einmal mehr eine Audiodatei vernünftig abspielen kann, ohne dass man gestört wird. Nun habe ich das Programm "SpeedFan" installiert, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dort die Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit automatisch regeln (sprich herunterstellen) kann. Leider komme ich damit nicht wirklich zurecht - und weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, ob dies der richtige Weg ist. Ich habe schon einmal gelesen, dass man die CPU-Lüftung auch im BIOS einstellen kann. Falls ja, wie würde es da gehen? 

Erst mal zu den Readings aus dem SpeedFan-Programm. Meine CPU-Lüftung dreht permanent bei ca. 6000 RPM, die Kerntemperatur liegt bei ca. 43 Grad (dazu muss ich sagen, dass es in meiner Wohnung durch das warme Wetter derzeit auch sehr heiß ist, ca. 31 Grad). Die anderen im Speedfan aufgelisteten Lüfter drehen bei 1000-1500 RPM und sind damit an sich unhörbar. Ungefähr auf diese Höhe würde ich nun auch gerne den CPU-Lüfter einstellen und dann eben schauen, wie es mit der Temperaturentwicklung des Kerns ist. Doch wie geht das nun im SpeedFan-Programm? 
Sorry - ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht zu blöd. Doch vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch eine leichtere Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen bzw. ich muss noch irgendwelche Einstellungen im BIOS beachten, deswegen frage ich euch lieber, bevor ich da nun munter im SpeedFan herumklicke. 

Das Mainboard ist ein GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3, der Kern ein AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz. Der CPU-Lüfter war meines Wissens beim Kern dabei. Nähere Produktinfos habe ich zu dem zumindest nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

vielleicht im bios regeln? da solltest du es einstelllen können


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Schau mal im Bios unter CPU-Fan-Control oder ähnlichem. Dort kannst du den Luffi des Freezers regulieren (in %). 6000 rpm..., kauf dir nen anständigen Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-T40-TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der mitgelieferte Boxed ist allenfalls ausreichend, mehr aber auch nicht

Gruß


----------



## Jubeldibub (1. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Hallo, 

erst mal danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mir demnächst den EKL Alpenföhn bestellen - der scheint ja sehr häufig verwendet zu werden und hat gute Bewertungen erhalten. 

Nichtsdestotrotz wüsste ich nun gerne, wie ich das Problem bis zur Lieferung des neuen Ventilator lösen kann. Unter Umständen ist es ja sogar dann noch ein Problem, wenn die RPM des neuen Lüfters vom BIOS ebenfalls so hoch angesetzt wird. 

Also: 
1. Wie drossele ich die RPM eines Lüfters bei "SpeedFan"? Was muss ich da einstellen? Bzw. gibt es ein anderes Drittanbieter-Programm, das besser/einfach ist und mit dem eine solche Drosselung auch möglich ist? Und muss ich für die Drosselung mit einem Drittanbieterprogramm irgendetwas im BIOS beachten? 
2. Welche Funktionen muss ich im BIOS aktivieren/deaktivieren um direkten Zugriff auf die RPM des Lüfters zu haben? Oder geht das gar nicht? Ich kann da zwar unter "PC Health Status" die Einstellung "CPU Smart Fan Control" aktivieren oder deaktivieren, zudem kann ich dort unter "CPU Smart Fun Mode" (sofern ich die "Control" aktiviert habe) die Optionen "Auto", "Voltage" oder "PWM" einstellen, doch keine dieser Einstellungen gibt mir Kontrolle über die RPM oder drosselt die astronomisch hohe Drehzahl (ca. 6000) auch nur im Geringsten. Sollte also eine direkte Drosselung durch das BIOS bei mir nicht möglich sein, würde mir wohl nur eine Lösung per Drittanbieter-Software bleiben. 

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## sch0k0 (1. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Hm,

vielleicht liefert dein Board-Hersteller ein Programm (für Win), mit dem du das regeln kannst. Bei meinem Board war so eine Software dabei. Während im Bios der CPU-Fan auf 'full on' steht, kann ich mit dem Tool den CPU-Lüfter ganz leicht regeln. 
Und: Kauf dir wirklich einen besseren Kühler, wenn du ein paar Mark über hast. Hab ich grade gemacht und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, unglaublich super.


----------



## Angelo-K (1. August 2013)

Hi

Wenn du mit dem Bios schon nicht die Umsrehungen einstellen kannst, wie soll es dann erst mit der Software funktionieren. Ich befürchte aber dass dein Lüfter kaputt ist, und nur noch an oder aus kann.

Gruß


----------



## Jubeldibub (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*



			
				Angelo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte aber dass dein Lüfter kaputt ist, und nur noch an oder aus kann.


Nee, das auf jeden Fall nicht. Ab und an geht er auch mal auf 3000-4000 RPM herunter - ist dann aber natürlich noch immer unglaublich laut. Den neuen Lüfter habe ich schon bestellt. Ich habe jetzt nur Sorge, dass ich mit dem wieder dasselbe Problem habe. Irgendwie muss das doch steuerbar sein - das Board ist ja nicht eben schlecht und das aufgespielte BIOS dürfte aktuell sein. 

Noch eine Frage zur Neuinstallation des Lüfters: Wenn ich den Alten abnehme liegt ja die Wärmeleitpaste frei, richtig? Da der PC erst ca. 6 Monate alt ist: Sollte ich die austauschen? Wenn ja, wie löse ich die ungefährlich ab? Kann ich da Isopropyl nehmen? Oder brauche ich in dem Fall gar keine neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen?


----------



## Angelo-K (2. August 2013)

Hi

Also ich würd sie trotzdem erneuern. Einfach mit einem etladetem Taschentuch die WLP von den Sockelrändern zur Mitte hin wischen, bis die CPU wieder blank ist

Gruß


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Schau mal im BIOS unter "PC Health Status" ob "CPU Smart Fan Control" auf "Enabeled" steht. 
Wenn nicht dann umstellen.
Weiterhin kannst du noch schauen, ob "CPU Smart Fan Mode" auf "Auto" steht.

Ich denke mal das der Lüfter nicht runtergeregelt wird, weil der völlig zugestaubt ist. 
Also erstmal den Staub mit nem Pinsel vorsichtig lösen, und dann mit nem Staubsauger vorsichtig raussaugen. Dabei muss man allerdings den Lüfter festhalten damit der sich nicht dreht, und ne Spannung ins Board schickt (Stichwort: Dynamo).

Wenn dein neuer Kühler da ist, solltest du auch neue Wärmeleitpaste draufmachen.
Am besten nimmst du dazu den Prozessor aus dem Sockel und wischst den vorsichtig mit nem Taschentuch oder Toilettenpapier sauber. Das Taschentuch kannst du auch ruhig mit hochprozentigem Alkohol aus der Apoteke tränken. Alledings solltest du keine Tachentücher benutzen die irgendwlche Cremes wie z.B. Aloe Vera drin haben.


----------



## Jubeldibub (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Okay, schon mal danke für die Tipps. 

Zugestaubt ist der Lüfter nicht - ist sogar blitzblank  Na gut, bei der kurzen Einsatzzeit kein Wunder. 

Allerdings: Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass die hohe RPM-Zahl eine Fehlsteuerung ist. Wird das denn automatisch besser, nur weil ich einen anderen Lüfter aufsetze? Letztlich hängt der ja genauso am Mainboard/BIOS und wird genauso (über)steuert, oder?


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. August 2013)

Mal noch ne andere Frage bzw. sogar zwei.
Hast du im BIOS das Auto OC an? 
Wenn ja ausschalten. Dieser Auto OC Kram legt die CPU Spannung viel zu hoch an.
Zweite Frage:
Taktet sich der Prozessor im IDLE runter?


----------



## stevie4one (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Der Boxed-Kühler ist nicht besonders leistunsgfähig (kühl und leise). Das heißt die Leistung wird über die Lautstärke (Drehzahl) erkauft. Um bei den erhöhten sommerlichen Temperaturen einen stabilen Betrieb der CPU zu gewährleisten, dreht der Lüfter entsprechend auf. Der kleine Kühlkörper kann nur über einen kleinen Lüfter gekühlt werden, daher ist dieser Lüfter entsprechend auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt.

Wenn du jetzt einen anderen Kühler und Lüfter verbaust, so hat dieser Lüfter eine andere/niedrigere max. Drehzahl. Der Lüfter des Brocken ist deutlich größer und dabei deutlich langsamer (max. 1.500 U/min.). Auf Grund dieser 2 Tatsachen muss es deutlich leiser werden.

Ich vermute nach wie vor keinen Defekt. Du wirst schlicht und einfach immer noch nicht die korrekten Werte im BIOS eingestellt haben. Selbst wenn du dies getan hast, wie sollte denn die Drehzahl sinken? Es ist warm, der Lüfter dreht voll auf, um die CPU auf Temp zu halten. Du willst die Drehzahl senken, aber auf Grund der schlechteren Kühlung steigen die Temps weiter. Daher regelt das Board entgegengesetzt deiner Einstellungen zum Schutz der CPU vor Überhitzung.

PS: Bei den meisten Boards kann keine direkte Drehzahl eingestellt werden, sondern nur ein vergefertigtes Profil ala Normal oder Silent. Alternativ kann man einen prozentualen Wert der Drehzahl festlegen. Ab einer bestimmten CPU Fan Target (z.B. 55 Grad) dreht das Board den Lüfter voll auf. Ziel ist es dieses Fan Target unbedingt zu unterbieten.

Hast du schonmal ein Blick in das Handbuch deines Boards geworfen? Dort werden diese Einstellungen erklärt.


----------



## Jubeldibub (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*



			
				Joungmerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du im BIOS das Auto OC an?
> Wenn ja ausschalten. Dieser Auto OC Kram legt die CPU Spannung viel zu hoch an.


Ist aus. 



			
				Joungmerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Taktet sich der Prozessor im IDLE runter?


Inwiefern "heruntertakten"? Ob die Prozessorleistung im Ruhezustand geringer ist als im Leistungszustand? Ja. Da liegt sie bei <3%. 



			
				Stevie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute nach wie vor keinen Defekt. Du wirst schlicht und einfach immer noch nicht die korrekten Werte im BIOS eingestellt haben.


Da raffe ich jetzt das "immer noch nicht" nicht... Ich habe ja unlängst geschrieben, was für Einstellungen vorhanden sind. Auch sagte ich bereits, dass keine der dort möglichen Einstellungen "Smart Fan Enabled/Disabled" etc. irgendetwas an der Drehzahl ändert. "Korrektere" BIOS-Werte sind mir jetzt nicht bekannt 



			
				Stevie schrieb:
			
		

> Ab einer bestimmten CPU Fan Target (z.B. 55 Grad) dreht das Board den Lüfter voll auf. Ziel ist es dieses Fan Target unbedingt zu unterbieten.


Macht Sinn - aber solche Temperaturen erreicht der Kern nicht mal im Geringsten. Meist pendelt er zwischen 35-40 Grad (auch bei "nur" 3000-4000 RPM) - da finde ich es doch seltsam, dass er sofort voll aufdreht, wenn man eine Anwendung startet. 

Gut - wenn der Lüfter unter Last nur den 100%-Modus kennt und deswegen so laut ist (weil er eben für so hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist, wenn er auf 100% geht), dann kann ich zumindest nachvollziehen, inwiefern der neue Lüfter Besserung bringen kann. Dann werde ich wohl mal auf die Lieferung warten und melde mich im Zweifelsfall dann noch mal zurück.


----------



## stevie4one (2. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*



Jubeldibub schrieb:


> Macht Sinn - aber solche Temperaturen erreicht der Kern nicht mal im Geringsten. Meist pendelt er zwischen 35-40 Grad (auch bei "nur" 3000-4000 RPM) - da finde ich es doch seltsam, dass er sofort voll aufdreht, wenn man eine Anwendung startet.
> 
> Gut - wenn der Lüfter unter Last nur den 100%-Modus kennt und deswegen so laut ist (weil er eben für so hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist, wenn er auf 100% geht), dann kann ich zumindest nachvollziehen, inwiefern der neue Lüfter Besserung bringen kann. Dann werde ich wohl mal auf die Lieferung warten und melde mich im Zweifelsfall dann noch mal zurück.


 
Es hängt alles von der maximalen Drehzahl des Lüfters und der Steuerung des Boards (Drehzahl in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur) ab.

Beispiel: 100% Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit = 6.000 U/min. = 100% Last der CPU, dann sind 50% = 3.000 U/min. bei 0% Last der CPU. Wenn das Board als unterste Grenze nicht weniger als 50% Lüfter-Drehzahl regeln kann, dann laufen die Lüfter bei 0% Last eben mit dieser Geschwindigkeit. Bei einem anderen Lüfter bedeuten 100% Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit = 1.500 U/min. und 50% sind 750 U/min. Das ist dann die gleiche Regelung, aber eben deutlich leiser.

Leider kann ich das Manual vom Board auf der Gigabyte Seite nicht laden, bekomme immer einen Hinweis auf eine defekte .pdf.

Gigabyte bietet aber ein Tool für die Steuerung der Lüfter an - Easytune.

Aus einem anderen Thread:
_Der CPU Lüfter kann per PWM oder Voltage geregelt werden. Zusätzlich  wird normalerweise noch der Sys1 per Voltage geregelt, funktioniert also  mit 3Pin oder 4Pin Lüftern. Die anderen sind üblicherweise ungeregelt. *Im BIOS kann man nur die Lüftersteuerung ein oder ausschalten (bzw. beim  CPU Lüfter noch zwischen PWM, Auto oder Voltage wählen)*. Am besten im BIOS noch mal kontrollieren, ob die Steuerung eingeschaltet  ist. Im PC Health sollte bei System SMART Fan Control Enabled stehen._


----------



## Jubeldibub (12. August 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter dreht immer auf Maximum - Regulierung möglich?*

Hallo, 

ich wollte mich noch einmal zurückmelden. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den "Groß Clockner"-Lüfter erhalten und eingebaut. Die Montage war zwar ein ziemlicher Akt (weil man sehr schlecht an die vier Fixierschrauben kam, die auch noch auf Spannung gedreht werden mussten), aber letztlich hat es sich absolut gelohnt. Die Temperatur der CPU liegt jetzt bei höchstens 40 °C und das System ist selbst unter Last bei gerade mal 1.200 RPM (die maximale Drehzahl des Clockners) flüsterleise. Hinzu kommt das der Clockner einen externen Regler hat - man kann also die RPM zur Not auch manuell einstellen. Hervorragend  

Besten Dank nochmal für die Tipps und Erklärungen! 

Grüße
JDB


----------



## micsterni14 (13. August 2013)

Es freut immer zu hören, dass unser Hobby,der Spaß an der Technik und gründliches informieren solch nette Erfolgserlebnisse hervor bringen

Mfg


----------

